# 94 Altima/Dry Nitrous/Stock Fuel System



## Lythropus (Mar 31, 2007)

Will the stock MAF accurately read a dry nitrous hit?

What is the limit of a dry hit with the stock maf/injectors/fuel pump in a stock 94 altima?

Do you nissan fellows descreen the MAF with a dry hit?


----------



## Lythropus (Mar 31, 2007)

Come on people, I refuse to believe there is no one with a nitrous injected altima...I know :idhitit:


----------

